# A new Original design for Halloween 2006!



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

Huh, yeah. No thank you.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Yesterday I saw a shirt in cracked Mag. that had Bush as a neck-biting vampire, his victim? The statue of Liberty!
"Sucking up Democracy"? Was it's title?
They even had him holding her at an angle like a real woman.


----------



## bladimz (Aug 25, 2006)

I'd like to see that... I'm guessing that it's the current issue?


----------

